
Digital textbooks are technology’s answer to obsolete and heavy textbooks - katietaylor
https://www.pinlearn.com/can-mobile-technology-change-education/
======
anonlastname
Digital textbooks aren't going to catch on. The problem is that it is more
profitable for publishers to have DRM, so there are legal barriers.

The one digital textbook I rented this year is terrible. It is done through a
website with a custom Javascript book viewer that is total garbage.

